# Hamster help needed! Two boys keep fighting ...



## tonitot (1 March 2015)

Hi all, I have 3 male Roborovski hamsters who I've had since about October. They've all gotten on fine until recently, now two of them keeping having fights (the little one doesn't seem to get involved). They started off just having little scraps and I thought they were just playing so I left them to it but now they've started to draw blood (not a lot at all but still ..) and there's a lot of squeaking so I'm pretty sure these are full on fights. I have just bought them a new cage which is bigger than the old one hoping that having more space would settle them down but so far there's no change and they spent most of last night arguing. 

My question is, what do I do? I guess they should be separated which isn't a problem but with them being together since they were born is it unfair to then keep one on his own? I don't know if I'm being silly thinking that. Also, it seems to always be one setting on the other so I guess I'd take the one who starts the fights away so that he then doesn't start on the little one? That would be a bit tricky as they all look the same and scarper as soon I open the cage!

Any other suggestions are very welcome, I just can't think what else to do and can't cope with being kept awake by them fighting when I have to wake up at 5.30am! Thanks in advance


----------



## twiggy2 (1 March 2015)

what type an size of cage do you have?
how many water and food stations?


----------



## SpringArising (1 March 2015)

You'll need to separate them because they won't stop fighting on their own and will probably end up killing each other if you don't. 

Hamsters are extremely territorial and don't mind being on their own. Is their cage big enough and do they have plenty to do?


----------



## MyBoyChe (1 March 2015)

Its a long time since I owned a hamster but Im sure I was always told to keep them alone.  They are very territorial and better alone.


----------



## SpringArising (1 March 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			Its a long time since I owned a hamster but Im sure I was always told to keep them alone.  They are very territorial and better alone.
		
Click to expand...

You do need to keep Syrians alone (always) but Roborovskis are generally OK.


----------



## twiggy2 (1 March 2015)

a quick search on the web shows that you can keep this type of hamster in pairs or groups although multiples of 2 are best, also avoiding levels or tubes in the cage should reduce territorial fighting.

has the fighting got worse since the new cage?

you may have to separate them and keep one on its own though.


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 March 2015)

I had hamsters as a child too, they were Syrians. Always had to keep them alone.
Not sure about other breeds though.
Might be best to separate.


----------



## tonitot (1 March 2015)

This is the cage I have... 







They just have the one food bowl and one water bottle.

That's what I'm worried about SpringArising  The old cage wasn't big enough and for some reason they had stopped using their wheel, both are the reasons I bought the new cage and they use the wheel in that one but I do need to buy them some other things. They get let out in their ball everyday.


----------



## tonitot (1 March 2015)

Twiggy2, fighting hasn't really got worse since getting the new cage, it was getting worse before I got the cage but it seems to have stayed at the same level since the new cage.


----------



## KVH (1 March 2015)

I had 2 Robs who ended up fighting quite viciously, so eventually had no choice but to seperate them. 
They had no issues living alone.


----------



## tonitot (1 March 2015)

Okay, they're currently out in their balls so will set up the old cage for the naughty one. I'm going to have a guess that the one with a bit of blood on his head is the one getting beaten up so will take the other one out and see how that goes. Will also get them some new toys


----------



## SpringArising (1 March 2015)

tonitot said:



			Okay, they're currently out in their balls so will set up the old cage for the naughty one. I'm going to have a guess that the one with a bit of blood on his head is the one getting beaten up so will take the other one out and see how that goes. Will also get them some new toys 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan! 

That cage looks quite small, BTW. I know they're only tiny but hamsters can cover miles in the wild and should have a lot of room to move around in.

I know it's a bit late now, but don't buy another over-priced cage from the shops in the future. You can buy huge plastic boxes from hardware shops or online and make a 'bin cage' for no more than £20


----------



## tonitot (1 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Sounds like a good plan! 

That cage looks quite small, BTW. I know they're only tiny but hamsters can cover miles in the wild and should have a lot of room to move around in.

I know it's a bit late now, but don't buy another over-priced cage from the shops in the future. You can buy huge plastic boxes from hardware shops or online and make a 'bin cage' for no more than £20 

Click to expand...

They're now separated  Now I'm just keeping an eye on the two in together to make sure I've taken the right one away! So far so good  

The cage does look small in that pic but it's fairly big, it cost me £50! Definitely over priced but it was the biggest one they had! I'm interested in these bin cages for the future, how do you make them??


----------



## risky business (1 March 2015)

I have the same cage as you OP, it's not as small as it looks. Although mines connected up to another cage so my fluff ball Syrian hammy can have plenty of room. 

Hope your little hamsters are okay, hopefully the seperation works!


----------



## tonitot (2 March 2015)

Separation is going well so far! There was no squeaking last night so I'm assuming that means no fighting from the two I left together and the one on his own seems happy too  Got them a few bits to play with today, some honey/fruit sticks, mineral blocks, wood chews ... I wasn't sure what else to get. What else make good toys for them??


----------



## twiggy2 (2 March 2015)

toilet/kitchen roll centres or even the whole roll they will chew it up for bedding,


----------



## Antw23uk (5 March 2015)

I can help you if you want?


----------

